# Interesting thought... GoPro?



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Mattymo92 said:


> Has anybody here ever used their GoPro camera INSIDE the tank for video and pictures?
> 
> - Matt M.


Check on YouTube 

I ordered myself a Yi Action Camera + underwater housing recently, it only just shipped from China today though. A bit cheaper than splashing out on a GoPro (pardon the pun). I'm going to use it for some in-tank filming and also for some planted tank time lapse photography.


----------



## Mattymo92 (Feb 3, 2013)

locus said:


> Check on YouTube
> 
> I ordered myself a Yi Action Camera + underwater housing recently, it only just shipped from China today though. A bit cheaper than splashing out on a GoPro (pardon the pun). I'm going to use it for some in-tank filming and also for some planted tank time lapse photography.


Ohhh I completely forgot about the time lapse mode! Sounds like fun! Please be sure to post!

- Matt M.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

lol i've got an endoscope sorta thing i just hook up to my phone allows me to look inside every cravice, cave n hole.
Comes in handy now n then if your missing a fish or just wanna get some close up fish shots.


----------



## Mattymo92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Jeroen said:


> lol i've got an endoscope sorta thing i just hook up to my phone allows me to look inside every cravice, cave n hole.
> Comes in handy now n then if your missing a fish or just wanna get some close up fish shots.


That's cool! What's it called?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

you can get them as cheap as this although a longer cable would comein handy i'd say. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...chweb1451318400_6150,searchweb1451318411_6448


----------

